# 2005 MINI Cooper S JCW



## M3NTAL (Apr 9, 2006)

Well, I wanted to get the thread started and get photos posted later on tonight.

The car is a 2005 MINI Cooper S with the John Cooper Works package and a few tweaks of my own.

Lets focus on stereo alone though.

Processing: Alpine 9887 + Imprint Tuning Kit

Front Stage: Image Dynamics XS65 Components - Passive for the time being in Co-Axial/Point Source configuration.

Sub Stage: 2x Sundown Audio E8 in factory location running IB OR 2x Adire Audio Brahma MKII 10" in sealed enclosure in hatch location.

Amplification: Phoenix Gold Xenon X200.4

Wiring: Mostly JL Audio, I really dig the new Metawire with the peel back outer skin and I also like the multi-position inline ANL fuse.

Deadening: Second Skin - Damplifier Pro, Damplifier, Overkill, Rattle Pad, Speaker Tweaker

Right now, the big debate is if I want to take up the whole hatch with a pair of 10's or IB with the 8's. I purchased the 8's last week, but picked up the 10's and enclosure in a trade last night and have no other use for them.

The only thing that isn't self explanatory in the photos is the two photos of the hatch area. I built a false floor over the X200.4


----------



## M3NTAL (Apr 9, 2006)




----------



## M3NTAL (Apr 9, 2006)




----------



## moosejuice (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice Mini I really like these, I think that I would go with the 8's so that you can use the hatch still....

B-


----------



## M3NTAL (Apr 9, 2006)

On top of that, I don't have enough power to really do the Brahma's justice. Only ~2 x 200 off the rear channels of the X200.4

It sucks that I need to hack up my 6x9 location in order to find out if the 8's are up to par in extension and visceral impact.

I listen to a lot of synthetic music - Bjork, Depeche Mode, Massive Attack, Portishead and they all dive pretty deep.

I have never heard a Sundown woofer either - not sure what they are all about, but Nismo14 (SP??) regards them pretty highly on here against some formidable competitors.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

why not try 1 10? those brahmas are cool subs.


----------



## M3NTAL (Apr 9, 2006)

Honestly - I don't want to build another enclosure. I have enough of them sitting around being useless. Same with spare subs just sitting around. The enclosure for 1 versus 2 doesn't make much room for anything anyways. Anything that gets stuck in the trunk needs the full width, and the seats don't fold anywhere close to flat!


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

I havent tried em, but the E8s model very well in WinISD for a pair ported, and all reports, including Nismos, says they sound great. Im thinking of trying a pair too. 

Looks nice, my wife says I have to do some deadening in her new Mini when she gets it, as her 05 was very loud... Glad to know what the inside of the door looks like.

Nice build..

Matt


----------



## M3NTAL (Apr 9, 2006)

Here is the enclosure nearing completion









I just need to engrave a plate for the top center of the front baffle.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Looks good man! I'll have to check it out sometime. I'm over in Mesa. That speedo is MASSIVE!!!


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

M3NTAL said:


> Here is the enclosure nearing completion
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! I like the stealth grill installation and not so ordinary sub mounting points. I still don't know how you did it.


----------



## M3NTAL (Apr 9, 2006)

The front baffle bolts down to the main enclosure which sandwiches the driver in place. There are no screws/bolts through the driver itself.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Can you explain the construction of the enclosure?

It looks very well built....are those braces to hold the back of the sub?


----------



## M3NTAL (Apr 9, 2006)

I can't even take credit for the enclosure. It is VERY well built by SUBZERO

http://www.subzeromfg.com/aseries.htm

I got the enclosure and the Brahma's in trade for a Pair of 15" Ascendant Audio Havoc's.

The enclosure was in bad condition when I got it - so I spruced it up a bit. I hooked it up in my home setup last night, they sound very transparent and still musical.


----------



## M3NTAL (Apr 9, 2006)

Here is the start of setting up my power wiring










Yes that is HOT PINK. Red doesn't say power like HOT PINK does.










Checking the fit on the door adapters. I used stainless steel #8 5/8" screws and nylon washers. I will be adhering Damplifier Pro to all the plastic material tomorrow night.










Another project I did tonight. Re-cable from single entry to dual Y entry with Canare Star-Quad and Neutrik 1/4" TRS. I also used Dynamat Xtreme on the back of the drivers metal baffle. These are Ultrasone Pro-Line 2500.


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

Let me know how that speaker tweaker works out for you . I just ordered some to go along with my Hushmat. I am also debating on whether or not I should get some ensolite to go along with the hushmat or not...


----------



## M3NTAL (Apr 9, 2006)

Well the speaker tweaker in combination with the Damplifier and Overkill have brought some focus to my midbass. I can also go louder without break-up.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

another thing you may want to add to the door is a closed cell foam for around that massive oval so the door will seal on it, do this around the speaker aswell so the sound energy so forced out of the pannel
into the cab of the car,


----------



## M3NTAL (Apr 9, 2006)

The door card (with the damplifier on the back of it) seals into the oval hole. That is the reason for the rubber gasket all the way around it.

Are you talking about another method or combining methods?

Also, where around the speaker? Behind or the front circumference of the driver? It currently has open cell foam to seal it to the speaker grill, but this is just the stock driver.

Which leads me to an idea. I might use rattle pad on the front of the XS65 drivers to keep the factory door card isolated from the driver and also channel the energy into the cab.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Is this the shot with the rubber?
Also I would add it between the Door Card & the front edge of the speaker 
so the energy from the Cone can only go thru the speaker grill
and not behind the door panel


----------



## M3NTAL (Apr 9, 2006)

Yes Sir, that is thick rubber gasket that goes around the whole "oval" which seals the door card up against the door.

I will be using open cell rattle pad to seal the driver to the grill. It will compress down and create a nice seal.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Nice.

I dont think youll benefit much by changing from the passives to active using the id's pointsource config.

How are they sounding? I never got to hear em


----------



## M3NTAL (Apr 9, 2006)

I have not hooked them up yet, but I am very excited to get everything rolling!

Odd question for you since you dropped in.. interested in trading those Excelons for my old school PRS X340 and X720?

:-D


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

M3NTAL said:


> I have not hooked them up yet, but I am very excited to get everything rolling!
> 
> Odd question for you since you dropped in.. interested in trading those Excelons for my old school PRS X340 and X720?
> 
> :-D


Nice amps but Im keeping the kenwoods. They do everything I need, only thing I could replace them with is the zapco dcs (eclipse avn6600) or an extrenal processor and those amps and I dont think its worth it. A single x4r would be perfect in your setup. 

I recommend them though. I have had zero problems and they been used for a long time now.

Also, in your car, Id do a single 10 or a 8w7. The freeair 8s are a good idea but youre going to have some serious rattles unless you do lots of work.


----------



## M3NTAL (Apr 9, 2006)

HAHA! Yes, they seem VERY practical. Wish more people would make x-overs that just WORK!

My Xenon has the x-over that has indents, which is very nice, but still not perfect. Wish I could find as much power as the 200.4, but in a small package.


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

very sweet! I just ordered some rattle pad and also 2 sheets of overkill so I can do the rear deck and the 2 doors. I can't wait to get started on this... Do you guys put overkill just on the inner skin or both the inner and outer? I thought it was both until Anthony @ Second Skin said its made for the inner.


----------



## M3NTAL (Apr 9, 2006)

I had nowhere to really put it on my inner, so I did it on the outer only.


----------



## M3NTAL (Apr 9, 2006)

Updates for the night. A storm rolled in so I wasn't able to get much done.

I purchased my RCA interconnects / Speaker Wire / Dress up terminals early this morning. The 6 meter set I had at home was just way too long for a mini.

JL ECS Blue RCAs, Stinger HPM speaker wire and Stinger accessories.

Anyways - here is the speaker adapter toughened up with Damplifier.









And some random photos of the HOT PINK power cable to JL Inline fuse that is hidden away nicely

































Too many photos of one stupid cable, but whatever - I am happy how hidden it is under the floor.

I probably won't be working on it again until Sat/Sun - I will probably test fit the door speakers and start working on the baffles for the 8's. I need to pick up a sheet of 1/2" MDF first and don't have a truck available.


----------



## M3NTAL (Apr 9, 2006)

Friday night - a little action.

Here is the rattle pad added to the driver. I think I will add another layer tomorrow, I ran out of hot glue tonight. The tweeter still protrudes past the rattle pad.









Power and ground all finished - just need to run the remote after I pull the interior out.


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

i like i like

how much do those subs weigh each?


----------



## M3NTAL (Apr 9, 2006)

I don't know the technical #'s, but somewhere around mid-40's each.


----------



## M3NTAL (Apr 9, 2006)

Got motivated by some work here on DIYMA this weekend and did some stuff. Tomorrow should be the big day if everything goes well.

Detailed the engine bay - had a leaking motor damper that got oil over a good portion of stuff.









Techflex'd the JL Audio RCA's and speaker wire (right side of photo)









Stinger 4/8 gauge adapters showed up - the Xenon accepts 4, but I think this looks cleaner









"How come nobody wants to buy us?"









Cut out the 6x9 location with a dremel and jigsaw for the Sundown E8's. They are quite beefy in person with an IDMAX type hi-roll/parabolic surround.









I really don't want to use a MDF/Acrylic..etc. baffle because the surround is already very close to the back of the plastic panel.

Can I use Damplifier to fill the gap at the top and bottom? A layer under the driver then a layer on top of it?


----------



## *Extreme1/StangGT* (Sep 14, 2008)

M3NTAL said:


> Here is the enclosure nearing completion
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*****************=====*****************
Hello/
The box looks great/ !Did you make that? I like the Rods that are on the front too.Are they Aluminum? All the Best w/your System.I think the Mini C's are pretty neat cars.
Best Regards/


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

updates!

i cant talk though, i never work on mine LOL


----------



## M3NTAL (Apr 9, 2006)

Haven't been taking many photos lately, but here is the enclosure completed - wrapped in CF Vinyl. The TS-W12prs sounds amazing - I think I prefer it to my IDMAX, not sure about the Brahmas though.











This is what I started to do - then gave up


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

M3ntal, I was curious what makes it better than IDMax in your opinion? I was never a fan of IDMax either.

Thanks!


----------



## M3NTAL (Apr 9, 2006)

Well, in my opinion - it rolled off down low. Everyone always says it is an impact and low end monster, but I never really got that impression.

The PRS seems to blend more effortlessly and the low end is just as prevalent as the upper end.

The IDMAX defiantly deserves its recognition of being a great subwoofer, but it isn't the end all for SQ.

I am really interested in trying a Peerless XXLS someday, but its huge enclosure needs kind of throw me off. I'm in a 1.33 enclosure right now.

I might throw the brahmas in the car to see which I like more, but they weigh a TON!


----------



## M3NTAL (Apr 9, 2006)

Well.. the day came.. the Brahma's are in!

I need to do some EQ'ing (imprint cuz I suck) to get them sounding right. They aren't as linear with efficiency as the PRS. I really have to crank the non-fader level and get the juice flowing out of my X200.4 to get some volume out of them. With only 400 watts going to the pair (same as the PRS) they defiantly are LOUDER, but I am not really liking it with the EQ settings. Too much low end and not enough in the middle to help blend in correctly.

I will use "imprint" this week and live with them for a week until I get a box built for my DIYMA.


----------



## M3NTAL (Apr 9, 2006)

MFFFPH double post


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

nice!

vids


----------



## M3NTAL (Apr 9, 2006)

HAHA, I don't want to let down the subwoofer master with videos.. YOU give US videos HAHAHAHA


----------



## M3NTAL (Apr 9, 2006)

UPDATE: 10-26-08, the Brahmas are just not going to work out for me. The TS-W12PRS sounds much more natural and blends much better. I don't think they want to play up as high as the PRS, they are much boomier plus I am severely under-powering them with~ 200 watts on each. I'm currently busy planning an enclosure for the DIYMA R12 and hope it will do wonders.


----------



## sporty_drew (Dec 7, 2007)

looking very nice. 

pm me what premiers those are and what you're looking to get them if you still have them


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

are you selling those sundown E8's?


----------



## M3NTAL (Apr 9, 2006)

I possibly am selling the Sundowns.. not sure though. PM me an offer if you are interested.

For the Pioneer Premier.. not sure what you are asking.. there is only one and this isn't a forsale thread


----------



## M3NTAL (Apr 9, 2006)

I possibly am selling the Sundowns.. not sure though. PM me an offer if you are interested.

For the Pioneer Premier.. not sure what you are asking.. there is only one and this isn't a forsale thread


----------



## sporty_drew (Dec 7, 2007)

M3NTAL said:


> "How come nobody wants to buy us?"


From this comment and picture I thought you were selling them. Sorry I was mistaken.


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

Update......NOW!


----------



## flipside1212 (Oct 21, 2008)

nice so far


----------



## kungfoojoh (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice work! Not a lot of info on Mini Coopers out there.


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

M3NTAL said:


> UPDATE: 10-26-08, the Brahmas are just not going to work out for me. The TS-W12PRS sounds much more natural and blends much better. I don't think they want to play up as high as the PRS, they are much boomier plus I am severely under-powering them with~ 200 watts on each. I'm currently busy planning an enclosure for the DIYMA R12 and hope it will do wonders.


So did the R12 do wonders?


----------

